# Make history with Steve Vai



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This could be very bizarre


> Steve Vai has joined forces with Berkleemusic, Boston’s Berklee College Of Music’s online educational center to shoot for the Guinness World Record for the largest online guitar lesson. However, it can only reach that goal if enough people join in as students.
> 
> That’s where you come in. All you need do is grab your axe and plop yourself down at your computer at 1:30 p.m. EST March 3 and connect with BerkleeMusic.com/vai-live. If enough people join the free lesson as students, then the event will be immortalized for all eternity in the Guinness Book Of World Records. Or until someone tops the record.
> 
> ...


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds cool. 

Kind of odd that they pick a workday at 130pm for the lesson. Works for some people overseas I suppose.

Some of Vai's video lessons I've recently viewed are like motivational speeches. This should be interesting.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This goes down today at 1:30 est


----------

